

Japanese Women Armed with Chainsaws - wslh
http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/japanese-women-armed-chainsaws/2014/08/19/

======
_cipher_
It's clear that the government is hiding a big tentacle attack to earth from
inside the japanese woods. The Army of Darkness approach sounds good enough.
:p

